# Small litters



## k9sx5 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey there, my potential puppy was born on the 9 Jan (yay)! By that I mean it's still up to the breeder which family gets which pup of course. He is only one of three in the litter all were born close to 2 lbs ( huge right)? Do you think being only one of three that that may affect the lessons they learn from each other?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No, that is a litter.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

There's enough siblings around to socialize and play with. No worries


----------



## k9sx5 (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Aw, look at that sweet mama and her precious babies!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She's a beauty. Hope you are picked for a pup. With small litters it is hard to satisfy all of your potential buyers.


----------



## k9sx5 (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed but like you said, there are other people on the list. It's funny how I can become so attached to a potenial dog I haven't even met yet.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

umm, i never thought about attachment like that
but now that you say it i bet it happens a lot.
it happened to me.



k9sx5 said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed but like you said, there are other people on the list. It's funny how I can become so attached to a potenial dog I haven't even met yet.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

The babies are so cute! I hope you end up getting one, is this the breeder's only breeding this year or (if you can't get a pup from this litter) get your deposit moved to another of the litters?


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

Mine was one of 3 and he's perfectly healthy.  Don't worry about it. It's normal.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Beautiful momma and babies!


----------



## k9sx5 (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes my deposit would be moved to the next litter. But having now seen the pups you know how it is a person starts feeling like one of those will be the one.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

doggiedad said:


> umm, i never thought about attachment like that
> but now that you say it i bet it happens a lot.
> it happened to me.


In rescue it happens a lot, too. I've had people fly in from N. Carolina, California, drive from British Columbia, even drive from S. Dakota, for a dog they've never met but seen pics of.
When it's :wub:, it's :wub:

OP your puppy-to-be is adorable


----------

